# Broken Costal Cartilage (& Ribs)



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

Three weeks ago I wrecked in a DH race, and despite wearing full pads I broke 3 or 4 ribs and messed up the costal cartilage at the lower sternum. I went to the doctor and had two full breaks (ribs 5 & 6) show up on the xray. Based on palpation and tenderness he thought I probably had another one or two that were at least cracked. Slowly the ribs have felt better, but my sternum-rib junction area still hurts all the time. I can't ride and haven't had a decent night's sleep in weeks.

Another doctor friend said I probably broke the costal cartilage that connects the rib ends to the sternum; she mentioned that this probably wouldn't show up on an xray and it would take longer for the cartilage to heal than it would the actual broken bones. Argh.

So, have any of you folks broken or injured the costal cartilage? How long did it take to heal? Broken ribs suck, but this seems even worse. Any suggestions for dietary supplements to help with the cartilage, maybe glucosamine?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes.

Did my 1st-5th ribs at my sternum, both collarbones, and a few more ribs lower down.

Even months after the collarbones healed and other ribs healed, the ribs at the sternum junction were "soft" and "poppy". Depending on how I move or roll over on them, I can still get a few of them to pop.

Going on 2+ years now since the injury and I can still feel the hit, but everything is pretty much tightened/joined up and solid now.

Biggest gains/help came from getting full range of motion back in my upper body. Rehab involved a lot of stretching and range of motion exercises.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I hit some wet roots and fell and jammed my ribs against my arm. I don't think anything broke but it sure hurt like hell. I probably bruised or tore some cartilage. I didn't go see the doctor because what was he going to do put a cast on it? laughing and coughjing sucked! It took over three months and I didn't really start riding single tract until after about 4 or 5 months. I always take some kind of joint supplements , it can't hurt. You just need some off the bike time for now, your body will heal and let you know when it is ready to go ride again.
I did this before when I was a lot younger. While desert riding on a Honda 250 during a sand storm, I hit a pucker bush went over the bars and destroyed the front forks. Yeah I skipped seeing the doc then too. Also it didn't seem to hurt as bad back then. I probably used somthing to numb things back then too!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Of course you can't ride, you're all mess up. It's gonna be a fairly long recovery. Just take the loooong view.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

I hooked my bars and was thrown onto some sharp rocks. Despite immense swelling and bruising (couldn't button my pants for a week and gained @ 7lbs of fluid), I didn't break anything.

The pain was incredible. Slept in a chair for 2 weeks. The impact was lower back/side but a lot of the pain remained near my breastbone, along with the "clicking".
Took about 6-8 weeks before I was riding well. I could ride the trainer the second week as long as I didn't cough or sneeze.

Good luck. I'm amazed at football players who can play with cracked/broken ribs when I was so injured without breaking any.


----------

